# Configurazione driver vesa [risolto]...si fa per dire...

## mrl4n

Ho recentemente installato il driver vesa per gestire una Nvidia GeForce gt240, ma sono incappato in non pochi problemi.

Visualizzo il desktop con le dimensioni di un monitor 20" su un monitor reale di 24", quindi contornato da una spessa cornice nera.

La mia risoluzione massima sarebbe di 1920x1080 ma per ora non riesco ad andare oltre i 1280x1024

Ho dei vistosissimi rallentamenti nel refresh delle immagini, per cui se trascino una finestra una scia indica lo spostamento

Ho provato a verificare eventuali anomalie con un 

```
dmesg | grep vesa
```

 ed ho avuto come risultato assolutamente nulla.

Utilizzo un collegamento HDMI/HDMI.Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Dec 20, 2009 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

i driver vesa sono i driver meno accelerati del mondo.

le risoluzioni disponibili sono limitate.

----------

## mrl4n

Ti ringrazio per la conferma, ma come mi spiego l'assenza di una risposta all'interrogazione 

```
dmesg | grep vesa
```

Posso pensare ad un problema d'installazione?

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per la conferma, ma come mi spiego l'assenza di una risposta all'interrogazione 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep vesa
> ```
> ...

 

dmesg vede le cose che accadono al kernel.

il driver vesa (/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so)viene caricato direttamente dal server X.

l'operazione di caricamento è riportata in /var/log/Xorg.*

----------

## mrl4n

Chiarissimo...grazie  :Smile: 

----------

